# trinty



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

me and Bob hit it at sunup yesterday. caught a bunch o' fish under birds on plastic. managed 2 keeper trout apiece plus this 27.5" beaut. conditions were nice til about 10 then wind picked up and shut down the bite


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work on the red... solid fish.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Nice indeed.


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Dang nice Red*

Nice fish, congratulations. ...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Cant beat it.. Glad your feeling better and casting...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks. thru it all i only went a month without actually fishin. just didnt take the boat out for 6 though.


----------

